# وكلاء جميع ماركات المكييفات 2011 خصومات هائله للكميات



## منى الجارحى (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*شركة امريكان سات للتبريد والتكييف *

*لدينا فقط مفاجأة المكييفات شيجو من توشيبا اليابانى مع ضمان 5 سنوات الاسبلت الحائطى*
*بارد / ساخن*​


*و المفاجأه الكبرى التكييف المحمول::*


*لاول مرة تكييف بالفريون متنقل *
*بارد و ساخن يعمل بفيشة الكهرباء العادية *
*وينتقل معك من غرفة لغرفة*
*بارد وساخن*
*من توشيبا *



*: القدرات المتاحة :*
*1.25 حصان *
*يبرد مساحة 12متر*



*2 حصان *
*يبرد مساحة 25 متر*​

امريكان سات رائدة فى مجال انظمة تبريد وتكييف الهواء ( اسبليت – شباك- سقفى ارضى- كونسيلد -كاسيت-فرى ستاند – مركزى ) ​
لدينا جميع الماركات العالميه:


( شارب _ كاريير - يونيون آير- امريكول - فريش - يورك - LG - شيجو " توشيبا " - سامسونج - جولدى) 

فروعنا "القاهره/ الاسكندريه "​​
نحن تأهلنا لتقديم خدمة افضل من اجل عملاءنا​

الان بامكانك طلب المكيف المناسب لك من خلال التليفون...الاسعار شامله 


التوريد والتركيب .. والتحصيل بعد تركيب الجهاز بالكامل​


ملـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــحـوظة​

*·**معنا تجد اقل الاسعار - اسرع تسليم - جودة عالية فى التنفيذ* 


*هدفنا ثقــــــــة العميـــــل*


*لسنا الوحيدون لكننا متخصصون*​

*""" خصومات هائله للشراء بالكميه """"*​








تأهلنا وتدربنا لتزويدك بمنتج مميز - وخدمة هى الافضل ...../مواعيد العمل : من 1 م الى10م



فرع القاهره 0166107408


0020166107408​


فرع الاسكندريه : 0187689000
0020187689000
تواصلوا معنا ايضا من خلال الانترنت من خلال ايميلاتنا 


[email protected]
[email protected] hotmail.com​

الصور المصغرة للصور المرفقة


----------

